# black ghost knife fish with ghost shrimp (question)



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

i have an aquarium Broujos's Tank - 4 gallon Freshwater fish tank and i want to add 1 or more ghost shrimps but i am afraid that my black ghost knife fish (4 inch, 10 cm) will eat it :-( , can i do something to avoid it? also if u want tell me about important things that a ghost shrimp needs! Thank you :-D

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...p-black-ghost-knife-fish-74611/#ixzz1RWqsnPZJ


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The Ghost shrimp will be a snack for the BGK.

Looks like it was already mentioned in your other post, but your 4 gallon tank is way too small for a BGK, even a young one. They can grow to over a foot long. If kept in too small of a tank fish cannot grow properly and become stunted and this causes all sorts of health issues and early death. It's best to buy the proper sized tank BEFORE you buy the fish.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/black-ghost-knifefish/


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> The Ghost shrimp will be a snack for the BGK.
> 
> Looks like it was already mentioned in your other post, but your 4 gallon tank is way too small for a BGK, even a young one. They can grow to over a foot long. If kept in too small of a tank fish cannot grow properly and become stunted and this causes all sorts of health issues and early death. It's best to buy the proper sized tank BEFORE you buy the fish.
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/black-ghost-knifefish/


thank you, and im sorry about this.. the person who sold it to me told me that a 4 gallon tank would be great and that if i keep it in a small tank it will not grow up! this is a lie, isnt it?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

well, no. he was telling the truth on it not outgrowing the tank. In a tank too small, the fish's growth will be stunted and it will die very young (before he's old enough to outgrow the tank). Still, quite a depressing life for a fish.

On the 'great' part, perhaps he just didn't know any better? I'm hesitant to say someone was lying... most likely, they were just severely misinformed.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I posted a link to an article on common "myths" and this issue of fish growing to the tank size was one of them. This is extremely bad for the fish, and cruel.

Here's the article link again.

Fishkeeping myths that just refuse to die | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

Byron said:


> I posted a link to an article on common "myths" and this issue of fish growing to the tank size was one of them. This is extremely bad for the fish, and cruel.
> 
> Here's the article link again.
> 
> Fishkeeping myths that just refuse to die | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping


dont worry about the fish!! i went 1 hour ago at the local pet shop, and i found an 63 gallon tank for it! when it grows more i may buy a bigger one for it! thank you again Byron !!


----------

